# Packers Training Camp Photo



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They look a little undersized :splat:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Brett Favre just throwing the ball up for grabs it looks like....go figure.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

*GO PACK GO*


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Brett Favre just throwing the ball up for grabs it looks like....go figure.


Yeah he doesn't want to get sacked and maybe hurt.....just heave it up there.....50-50 chance his team will catch it......30 more interceptions this year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Maybe undersized but I still see two teams that would pound the Vikings!


OK, WP, I guess maybe we need a little wager on the Pack-Vikes matchup........Obviously you want the Pack. Let me know how much!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

